# Makita 3612BR does not plunge



## router king (Jun 9, 2016)

Hi,
My Makita 3612BR does not plunge.
Those 2 metal rods seem to have some rust on them and the router cannot move up or down at all. I am trying to remove that bottom part to polish those metal rods but I have not found any advice online. Can someone please tell me how to take that thing apart?
Thanks,
Ed


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The ones I've taken apart you just keep unscrewing the adjuster rod until it lets go. There is a problem that can be avoided in that process. There is also a small brass button in the column lock mechanism that keeps the steel screw from damaging the column. Unless you keep that side down the button can fall out and be easily lost. I know this for a fact.


----------



## router king (Jun 9, 2016)

Thanks for the quick response.
What exactly is the "adjuster rod"? I checked the diagram and that term is not even on it.


----------



## BCR (Mar 30, 2009)

He means the side where the height adjustment is made (hence adjuster rod) just keep unscrewing it.


----------



## router king (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, that darn thing doesn't move at all.


----------



## BCR (Mar 30, 2009)

Use PB fluid, for about 10 minutes. It will move, PB is way better at loosening than WD 40.

EDIT:: This stuff, will loosen just about anything. 
https://www.routerforums.com/cnc-routing/139665-note-self.html#post2047913


----------



## router king (Jun 9, 2016)

I don't have PB fluid, I used DeepCreep for several hours now and no dice.
I probably need to get 2 hex nuts and tighten them together and try turning them.
Any other ideas?
Thanks,
Ed


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You never filled out your profile Ed so I don't know how much experience you have with it so starting with the basics, make sure the column lock isn't engaged. If you can't turn the adjustment rod it may be because the base is stuck, not that the threads stuck in the threaded portion of the body. Trying to force it in that case could wreck something. If you were using it under a table the problem is likely that sawdust has gotten in the tubes and jammed them. I had that happen on a Hitachi M12V. I had to keep tapping on the base with a rubber mallet or a plastic dead blow type hammer. It eventually loosened that way and I was able to empty the housing and clean the columns.


----------



## router king (Jun 9, 2016)

Chuck,
My experience in a word: Zero! That'll probably explain a lot.
I got this thing from a friend with the vague explanation: doesn't seem to work. I put the connector in an outlet and it worked. So me: great, it works after all. Didn't know about the plunging part. Now I do.

I believe, as you suggested, that the columns are frozen inside the body.
But why would that cause the adjustment rod to freeze also? I don't understand the connection. Even if the base is stuck, the adjustment rod should come out on top, or?

Sorry for being dense.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

router king said:


> My experience in a word: Zero! That'll probably explain a lot.


Hi Ed and welcome to the forums....
we can help that zero thing....
head over *to this link *for some light reading....

word of caution...
keep WD40 as farawaay from your router as possible...


----------



## router king (Jun 9, 2016)

Stick,
Lots of great stuff, thanks a lot.
Ed


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Okay, that helps Ed. Is there any chance that the former owner knows if it was used in a router table? If it was and stayed upside down for a while then I'm betting on sawdust has frozen the tubes in place. You are aware of the column lock aren't you? Just to make sure.

I'll also pm Harry Sinclair down in Oz. Harry is probably the person most familiar with 3612s on this forum. We'll see if he might have some ideas.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Remove the height adjustment knob and the router lifts off the the pillars.


----------



## router king (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, that adjustment height knob has been off all the time and nothing moves.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That's the only thing that can hold it down except for the column lock lever. That knob looks similar to the one on my Hitachi M12V. It has the nut inside the knob. There is nothing on the router body making connection to it, it's just a blank hole through it. That one either has the nut in the knob or that washer is threaded. Make sure the column lock lever is in the open position then you'll need to start tapping around the base with a rubber mallet. It took me a while to loosen mine up to get it sliding again. Tap going both ways.


----------



## router king (Jun 9, 2016)

OK, I'll try that tapping thing.
Ed


----------



## router king (Jun 9, 2016)

Finally, that tapping did the trick, thanks a lot.
I'll polish the columns with fine steel wool and lubricate accordingly.
My adjustment height knob consists only of that round nut thing with the two pin holes on the bottom of your first pic.
I'm wondering if that 90 mm long thing is available as spare part?
Thanks again for all the input.
Ed


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

The item is a "pole"! part number 314062-5 and should be available.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Ed you have to use some type of dry lubricant. Anything wet or sticky will attract more dust. Glad to hear it came loose. If you're using it under a table it's a good idea to take and turn it right side up again once in a while and cycle it all the way up and down.


----------



## router king (Jun 9, 2016)

Guys,
Thanks again for all the input and help. Very much appreciated.
Ed


----------



## Alain jon (6 mo ago)

Hi guys,
I just signed in order to thank you all for the info i got here. I got the same Makita router as Ed for cheap but it was stuck, you guys helped me à lot. 
The poles were a little rusty, a little tapping did the trick 🙂
Cheers from Belgium


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Alain.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Alain jon said:


> Hi guys,
> I just signed in order to thank you all for the info i got here. I got the same Makita router as Ed for cheap but it was stuck, you guys helped me à lot.
> The poles were a little rusty, a little tapping did the trick 🙂
> Cheers from Belgium


Glad you joined he fun. This is an amazing treasure trove of useful information.


----------

